# Powerbook : du jeu lorsque l'écran est rabattu



## slainer666 (27 Novembre 2004)

Mon père a acheté un magnifique PowerBook récemment et il obsédé par un défaut de son Powerbook.

Je m'explique : lorsque l'on rabat l'écran sur le clavier complètement, que l'on ferme le powerbook, il y a du jeu entre la partie principale du powerbook et la partie écran. le truc bizarre 
c'est que ce jeu est différent du côté gauche et du côté droit.

du côté gauche, le jeu est minimal, et du côté droit, le jeu est plus important d'environ 1mm/1.5mm. Cela fait que lorsque l'on observe le powerbook fermé de devant, vers l'ouverture, la ligne formée par la partie écran n'est pas droite comme celle formée par la partie principale mais monte légèrement progressivement entre la gauche et la droite.

Ce défaut est mineur, mais ça le dérange de pas avoir quelque chose de parfait, surtout à ce prix et surtout que sur mon ibook je n'ai pas ce défaut...

Ceux qui ont des Powerbook G4 pourrait m'envoyer leur avis sur la question.
Il est décidé à appeller AppleCare lundi pour leur demander des explications...


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

sujet plusieurs fois évoquer => c'est normal


----------



## slainer666 (27 Novembre 2004)

c'est sympa de me répondre rapidement, mais est-ce que je pourrai avoir un tout petit peu plus d'infos ?

merci.


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

avec un peu de recherche tu aurai trouver ce sujet


----------



## PowerBouc (27 Novembre 2004)

Le jeu entre l'écran et l'ordi est normal.  Il est volontaire pour empêcher que les touches ne marquent l'écran, comme ça a été le cas dans les modèles ultérieurs.

Je ne sais cependant pas pourquoi il est inégal d'un bord à l'autre, je n'ai pas ce problème.
Renaud


----------



## powerbook867 (28 Novembre 2004)

PowerBouc a dit:
			
		

> Le jeu entre l'écran et l'ordi est normal.  Il est volontaire pour empêcher que les touches ne marquent l'écran, comme ça a été le cas dans les modèles ultérieurs.
> 
> Je ne sais cependant pas pourquoi il est inégal d'un bord à l'autre, je n'ai pas ce problème.
> Renaud



OUI, je confirme !!


----------



## vincmyl (28 Novembre 2004)

Tu n'as pas de souci à te faire


----------



## freestate (29 Novembre 2004)

Il sont tous pareil. J'ai fait une fixation là dessus aussi au début: je trouvais (et trouve toujours!) pas ça normal sur un ordinateur si cher. Mais il faut se faire une raison...
Y'a aussi un mini jeu entre le lecteur CD et le capot "clavier" juste en dessus du lecteur Cd... La aussi, c'est pas très joli, mais c'est normal (chaque fois que je vais dans un magasin, je jette un oeil sur ces défaut et ils sont tous pareil...).
Ca enerve beaucoup au début, ensuite on oublie....


----------



## SulliX (29 Novembre 2004)

Si il a franchement l'air "tordu" fermé de face et qu'il est bancal sur une surface plane (comme le mien) une réparation est possible.

  Voir ici ou également là


----------



## vincmyl (29 Novembre 2004)

Ces défauts seront ils reconnus par Apple?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Le jeu est normal, c'est pour protéger l'écran, et il est vrai que ce jeu est parfois inégal sur certaines machines, mais je ne sais pas pour quoi.

 En tout cas, pas de quoi s'affoler, pleins de gens ont fait la meme observation.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Novembre 2004)

L'Alu se déforme


----------



## Belgéran (29 Novembre 2004)

Et très sincérement je préfère cette légère déformation qui, je le conçois peut gêner au début, aux détériorations que provoquent les touches à la longue sur l'écran d'un Ibook ou d'un PW plus ancien. J'ai donné.

Il est évident que pour le prix de l'ordi, Apple aurait pu mettre 2 pseudos cales sur les 2 angles de l'écran pour qu'il se dépose bien sur la partie clavier une fois refermé..


----------



## vincmyl (30 Novembre 2004)

Ah c'est vrai mais c'est quand meme une belle machine


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Effectivement, il aurait pu mettre deux petits cache sur le haut de l'écran afin de pouvoir protéger encore mieux celui-ci
 Une idée a leur soumettre.


----------



## vincmyl (30 Novembre 2004)

Ca y est sur l'iBook


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Donc cette modif sera présente sur le futur PB, c'est cool ca


----------



## Sebang (1 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est sur l'iBook



Ben sur le PowerBook 12 aussi... Ou alors je vois pas de quoi vous parlez. Les 2 petits bouts de gomme ou de je ne sais quoi sont aussi bien sur les PB 12 que sur les iBook. pour les autres PB je sais pas par contre...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

ben moi sur mon PB 17", il n'y a aucun bout de gomme qui permette de soulager un peu le bord de l'écran lorsqu'il est fermé, pourtant ca serait pratique, et ca éviterai le jeu qu'il y'a.

 Au moins ca permettrai vraiment de protéger l'écran


----------



## Belgéran (1 Décembre 2004)

La même sur mon PW 15", je n'ai rien.... Les équipes de développement sur les PW sont-elles toutes différentes ?   

Allez, on va dire que bientot nous l'aurons...  et peut-être, on peut toujours rêver, qu'ils commercialiseront des bouts de gomme pour ceux qui n'en ont pas... Allez Steve, c'est Noël....


----------



## vincmyl (1 Décembre 2004)

La prochaine gamme en Janvier :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

On peut espérer que la prochaine gamme sortira en janvier, mais bon, les avis diverge quant au G5 ou encore a un G4 plus puissant.

 Personnellement, je ne sais plus quoi croire.

 Mais pour recibler un peu le débat, je dois dire qu'Apple aurait pu laisser un peu d'espace comme il le font pour ne pas coller l'écran au clavier, mais sur les bords supérieurs de l'écran, il faut vraiment mettre des petits bout de gomme pour pouvoir délicatement poser son écran, sans pour autant qu'il y'es tout ce jeu actuel.

 Mais bon, comme cela a été corrigé sur les nouveaux iBook, on est en droit de l'attendre sur les futurs PB


----------



## vincmyl (1 Décembre 2004)

Ce n'est pas tout a fait la meme conception au niveau des charnieres entre PWB et iBook


----------

